# cutting a propain tank



## chevyjared (Mar 4, 2010)

hi everyone

building a side fire box, and at a point of building the fire box.
ive decided to use a large 7 gallon propain tank.
What would be the easyest way to cut it, without using a torch/dont have one. any and all ideas would be great.

thanks 

jared


----------



## mr mac (Mar 4, 2010)

You can always get yourself an angled grinder and slap a cutting wheel on it.  It'll take some time but it will work.  This is, of course, assuming you have removed the valve and ensure all propane is gone from the tank!


----------



## rio_grande (Mar 4, 2010)

Agree you could use an angle grinder. gonna take some time though. 

As for the tank vent it and wash it out several times with dawn detergent and water before cutting.. No sence in meeting your maker durring this project..


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 4, 2010)

Please make sure that you get the valve off and remove all the propane. I know it sounds dumb but I wouldn't want to hear something bad later. But I would also go with the grinding wheel.


----------



## bill in mn (Mar 4, 2010)

You could go to a fab shop and have them cut it with a plasma cutter. Or a body shop might have one. If you draw the lines it would take two minutes tops .Or as other have mentioned a cutting wheel will work fine.


----------



## chevyjared (Mar 4, 2010)

awesome guys will try to get that thing open, hope it dosnt take to long.

thanks everyone

jared


----------



## big country (Mar 4, 2010)

If you have a worm gear circular saw, they make a steel cutting blade for it. It costs about $40 to $50 but when you cut into the tank there are no sparks. I used one while I was making mine. Best thing since sliced bread and it is super fast to cut. Very clean cuts with no burrs on the bottom side of the cut like you would have if you used a grinder. They carry them at Lowe's, Home Depot, or your local welding supply company.


----------



## smily (Mar 4, 2010)

4in angel grinder with a SS wheel on it i went thru 1/4 in boiler pipe no problem


----------



## morkdach (Mar 4, 2010)

1 plasma cutter
2 angle grinder 
3 recip saw


----------



## chevyjared (Mar 8, 2010)

well cut the tank with the angle grinder and that was cake.
just as fast as a torch


----------



## kaiser (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah - with a cut-off wheel those things just eat through steel... plus propane tanks aren't exactly plate steel


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 8, 2010)

What method did you use to purge the tank?


----------



## chevyjared (Mar 9, 2010)

it was an old school tank and it was not hard at all to remove what was left of the gas. the tank was almost compleatly empty. just relesed the pressure and removed the valve.I rinsed the tank out and started cutting.
it turned out great.

jared


----------



## smily (Mar 10, 2010)

yep told ya nice and quick and cheap


----------



## chevyjared (Mar 11, 2010)

yah, the whole thing worked out great.
thanks


----------



## rwillden (Mar 24, 2010)

I used a sawzall and about 10 blades... Not fun at all, but it worked and it was all I had. Have to be careful not to get the steel too hot or it will warp.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...d=1#post426865


----------



## time2fly (Apr 6, 2010)

The best way to purge a tank like that is to completely fill the tank with water-- it forces everything out- displaces all the gas

fred


----------



## diesel (Apr 6, 2010)

Pictures ? Lets see that thing.

I used soap and water then drained directly before cutting.
I am still here.


----------



## roklimo (Apr 27, 2010)

No matter how much Dawn and water I use, it still smells like the stuff they add to propane to make it stink.  It's a little unnerving...


----------



## roklimo (May 2, 2010)

Cut mine today.  Not too bad.  Pretty thin steel, and the cutoff wheel made short work of it.


----------



## chevyjared (Mar 4, 2010)

hi everyone

building a side fire box, and at a point of building the fire box.
ive decided to use a large 7 gallon propain tank.
What would be the easyest way to cut it, without using a torch/dont have one. any and all ideas would be great.

thanks 

jared


----------



## mr mac (Mar 4, 2010)

You can always get yourself an angled grinder and slap a cutting wheel on it.  It'll take some time but it will work.  This is, of course, assuming you have removed the valve and ensure all propane is gone from the tank!


----------



## rio_grande (Mar 4, 2010)

Agree you could use an angle grinder. gonna take some time though. 

As for the tank vent it and wash it out several times with dawn detergent and water before cutting.. No sence in meeting your maker durring this project..


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 4, 2010)

Please make sure that you get the valve off and remove all the propane. I know it sounds dumb but I wouldn't want to hear something bad later. But I would also go with the grinding wheel.


----------



## bill in mn (Mar 4, 2010)

You could go to a fab shop and have them cut it with a plasma cutter. Or a body shop might have one. If you draw the lines it would take two minutes tops .Or as other have mentioned a cutting wheel will work fine.


----------



## chevyjared (Mar 4, 2010)

awesome guys will try to get that thing open, hope it dosnt take to long.

thanks everyone

jared


----------



## big country (Mar 4, 2010)

If you have a worm gear circular saw, they make a steel cutting blade for it. It costs about $40 to $50 but when you cut into the tank there are no sparks. I used one while I was making mine. Best thing since sliced bread and it is super fast to cut. Very clean cuts with no burrs on the bottom side of the cut like you would have if you used a grinder. They carry them at Lowe's, Home Depot, or your local welding supply company.


----------



## smily (Mar 4, 2010)

4in angel grinder with a SS wheel on it i went thru 1/4 in boiler pipe no problem


----------



## morkdach (Mar 4, 2010)

1 plasma cutter
2 angle grinder 
3 recip saw


----------



## chevyjared (Mar 8, 2010)

well cut the tank with the angle grinder and that was cake.
just as fast as a torch


----------



## kaiser (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah - with a cut-off wheel those things just eat through steel... plus propane tanks aren't exactly plate steel


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 8, 2010)

What method did you use to purge the tank?


----------



## chevyjared (Mar 9, 2010)

it was an old school tank and it was not hard at all to remove what was left of the gas. the tank was almost compleatly empty. just relesed the pressure and removed the valve.I rinsed the tank out and started cutting.
it turned out great.

jared


----------



## smily (Mar 10, 2010)

yep told ya nice and quick and cheap


----------



## chevyjared (Mar 11, 2010)

yah, the whole thing worked out great.
thanks


----------



## rwillden (Mar 24, 2010)

I used a sawzall and about 10 blades... Not fun at all, but it worked and it was all I had. Have to be careful not to get the steel too hot or it will warp.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...d=1#post426865


----------



## time2fly (Apr 6, 2010)

The best way to purge a tank like that is to completely fill the tank with water-- it forces everything out- displaces all the gas

fred


----------



## diesel (Apr 6, 2010)

Pictures ? Lets see that thing.

I used soap and water then drained directly before cutting.
I am still here.


----------



## roklimo (Apr 27, 2010)

No matter how much Dawn and water I use, it still smells like the stuff they add to propane to make it stink.  It's a little unnerving...


----------



## roklimo (May 2, 2010)

Cut mine today.  Not too bad.  Pretty thin steel, and the cutoff wheel made short work of it.


----------

